# Treats for 10 week old



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, we adopted our female Maltese puppy this weekend and she is great. I'm sure I will be asking questions all over but am going to start here.

I bought Lucy some Caesar Softie treats thinking since they were soft they would be good for her but she doesn't seem to like them. Her breeder did say she was giving her boiled chicken livers as treats. So, what treats does everyone here give their puppies?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! Please post lots and lots of pictures  . Cheerios make a great dry treat and sometimes a teeny tiny piece of string cheese. These are great nibbler treats that don't require much effort.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Please post lots and lots of pictures  .


I'll probably be the only guy on here but I have a LOT of questions. This is the only pic I have so far.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

So I'm going to get Lucy a Kong as well. Which size do you recommend, x-small or small? Do the hard treats fit in the x-small and small or just the squeeze paste?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I give Dewey tiny pieces of boiled chicken, and tiny pieces of soft Buddy BIscuits.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If the breeder was giving her boiled chicken you should start with that.

Remember that puppies often have sensitive stomachs, especially a 10 weeker.

So try not to introduce too many new food items (that includes all treats) too suddenly.

Get her eating her food well, boil some chicken.... 

You can use her kibble as treats for now, too 

In a week or so you can start adding in other treats  I'd recommend starting with treats that have similar ingredients to her food - so if she is on chicken based food - avoid beef, lamb, etc treats. Go for chicken flavored first. Or try something without meat - like PB treats.

For a KONG - Grace uses the XS or the puppy KONG.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave didn't like any treats till he was about 3.5 months either. I have a feeling he just wasn't used to the texture( we tried soft treats, coconut flakes and Cheerios). It might have also been that he was trying to get adjusted to us and his new home. Now? He loves all those!

So if you already bought something, you can do what the breeder was doing for now but also try introducing these treats again in a week or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

*Josie seconds the Cheerios recommendation*

Josie loves Cheerios. They're nice and small and as an added bonus they don't make my hands smell like meat. Josie's favorite flavor is the peanut butter Cheerios, but you may want to be careful and stick with the plain ones until she's a little older. 

Your fluff is adorable, by the way!


----------

